# Wading sound side of jonsons?



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

What should i throw out and what to expect to catch?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Throw out?*

For sure a cast net and mullet


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Use new penny 3" gulp shrimp and a circle hook. Thats what I use out there when I kayak fish. No float or weight just free line and reel it in slow. Ive been out there every friday in the morning. You see a guy in a green pelican yak say hey. Oh btw go out at the boat launch there. You'll catch ladyfish-redfish,specks,sailcat,just about anything that eats.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks ill see if my dad can take me this weekend, oh yea and we went yesterday caught some cats, btw nice trout


----------

